# fishing reports- chelsea, hillsdale and pinkney



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

So did you haul any off it to the trash can then? I have helped clean that area up in the past and if it's bad enough we can get another crew together and clean it up. How bad was it?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a place to hit tomorrow morning. Anyone have any suggestions? I haven't fished any of these so you could say I'm a rookie to the area. I'd love to get a little guidance and I'll let you know how I did upon my return. Just looking to get out for a couple of hours. I do most of my fishing out LSC on the ice but time won't permit this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

ibthetrout said:


> So did you haul any off it to the trash can then? I have helped clean that area up in the past and if it's bad enough we can get another crew together and clean it up. How bad was it?


Consider it done, I would like to hit the same areas we did last year + add a couple.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

ibthetrout said:


> So did you haul any off it to the trash can then? I have helped clean that area up in the past and if it's bad enough we can get another crew together and clean it up. How bad was it?


 Yes, I hauled all off I found....kinda dumb to pollute your own outdoors,and to leave behind 10 ct cans at that.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I was out at North Lake today. Without the help or advice of anyone here, I found the launch and found some fish. I only wish I had more time to spend exploring. I didn't notice any trash where I was.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

NittanyDoug said:


> I was out at North Lake today. Without the help or advice of anyone here, I found the launch and found some fish. I only wish I had more time to spend exploring. I didn't notice any trash where I was.


 Sorry Doug I did not see your post until this evening.


----------



## TheHurt (Jan 7, 2009)

Hit Silver lake today. My five year old daughter showed me up again with a nice speck, but other than that, not much going on.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

josheupmi said:


> Yes, I hauled all off I found....kinda dumb to pollute your own outdoors,and to leave behind 10 ct cans at that.


Thank you! Are you a member of Michigan Land Rescue Team? If not LOATS should at least make you an honorary member!


----------



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

How much ice is on the lakes,was down in Ky for a hot minute and hav'nt fished in three weeks.I was keeping up with the weather here in Mi and I think their would be a foot of ice by now. Any reports???


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I fished 4 different lakes last weekend and there was plenty of ice. Minimum amount was probably 8-9".


----------



## Jerkin Perch (Feb 10, 2010)

I fished two different lakes alst weekend and they both had over 9". Great ice. Go catch something!!


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I have yet to find a lake in SE in a while with less than 10. The most I have been on was 14.

Joe


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

North lake had at least 12".


----------



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the reports,looking to target pike so I might go to Silver this week end!!!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Hit up North Lake yesterday. Tried alot of different spots. Finally got into some fish around 20 FOW. We set up in 2 spots. One in 20 FOW and the other about 23 FOW. Active fish sometimes cames from when jigging up off the bottom. We brought home probably 10 or so keeper perch. Caught probably 60 and a couple gills in the mix too. No monsters but it was still fun. The perch mainly came on minnows and minnow heads. Sometimes it was just a red bead too. Had several puke up minnows.


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

NittanyDoug said:


> North lake had at least 12".


sounds like enough to take my truck on same as vineyard out in jackson county


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

plenty of quad/sled tracks out. Some guys were out w/ a gator. There was lots of snow obviously. I was suprised how well the 2wd gator did.


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

Joslin lake- Fished Sunday. 1 perch, 1 baby pike, and 1 smaller bass. Saw a group of young pike under our "deer blind"


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Kalamazooxj said:


> Joslin lake- Fished Sunday. 1 perch, 1 baby pike, and 1 smaller bass. Saw a group of young pike under our "deer blind"



fished there sunday too. nothin to show for it. the sunday before that was really good. tip ups were goin pretty good. ended up going to fish silver. man were the bass on. ended up with 4 bass and a baby pike. fished with my buddy tdoghockey9. 


heres the pictures. 















































http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/member.php?u=43469


----------



## TheHurt (Jan 7, 2009)

Fished Silver Lake yesterday and the pike kept us pretty busy. We had one pike pull my daughters pole down the hole. Needless to say we were pretty upset that we lost the pole. We drilled another hole off the side and there it was. Hooked it with a big spoon and when we got it out of the water, the pike was still on. Not only did we get my daughters princess pole back, we also caught the pike. Kids thought it was great and really got a kick out of it. 

Pan fishing was slow for us and seemed to be pretty slow for others that we talked to.


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

JayJayMo said:


> ice is great no more slush and no pocket in between crust layer and main black ice. I am heading that way 2nite possibly to North.


 
thanks JayJayMo. ill be out tommorow early morning. where are you heading to?


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

moosetracks91 said:


> thanks JayJayMo. ill be out tommorow early morning. where are you heading to?


Prolly missed you but did manage a mess of gills and crappies last night on North this morning heading out to a little shallow lake in the middle of state land on the washtenaw and jackson county line.


----------



## fatbass5# (Mar 8, 2010)

jaymo if that was you on that small lake on state land this morn. that was me and my boy out there at 11:30 am. how long you been fisin there, i came across it about 8 years ago and back then would never get skunked. limit of nice gills, lately i noticed that traffic out there has gotten alot busier, even had dnr out checkin catch counts last year. i kept that little jewell to myself but the cat seems to be out of the bag. how did you do this morn. ,we didnt have alot of time, caught nothin. worth talkin about hopefully it aint gettin fished out. the history out there is the previous owner b-4 state stocked it in the late 60s, obviously they are reproducing (lots of little ones this morn.) but i dont think it will take alot of pressure


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

yes that was me. I have been fishing it off and on for bout 6 years. I have noticed more people out there in the past years but its so shallow there and the fish will scatter, so I think a lot of people get skunked and don't want to make that long trek out there. I think there is still big fish in there they just don't school as tight and there is a lot of little ones. I did all right had to find the hard bottom areas and they would come in. The big plus is that there is there is little to no open water fishing there.


----------

